# H: Orks W: Nids



## chaoslovechild (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi guys I have some orks that I am looking to trade for Nids. If you are serious about trading I will have no problem sending pictures of what i have listed.

Have:

1- Unopened box of Ork Stormboyz
1- Unopened box of Lootas & Burners
2 Kill Kans which are assembled (not painted) and the third still on the spru. 
10 Ork Boyz assembled (not painted) with one boy with a Rocket Launcher but missing the nob for the squad.
Ghazghkull Thraka assembled (Not painted)
1- Ork Codex

Want:

Tyranid Hormagaunts
Tyranid Termagants 
Tyranid Zoanthropes
Tyranid Tyrannofex / Tervigon
Tyranid Trygon / Mawloc
Tyranid Hive Tyrant 

I am open to what you have but would love a lot of Hormagaunts and termagants. I prefer unpainted and still in a box if you have but will take models assembled but not painted if assembly is cleanly done. 

If interested post and we can communicate via email.

Thank you,

CLC


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

PM'd you like ... four days ago ?


----------

